# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Fate Marches On

## Vandrosdis

Fate Marches On.

They all go marching on,
              Like its their duty,
Their duty to make me feel more worthless,
Then I already do.
	  Shameful.
They told me all too often,
Showed me way too much,,
Perhaps they were warning me,
Foretelling events to unfold before us,
Telling me to leave it.
	  Forget.
Well F**K them, for marching to me,
F**K you for pointing me out,
And F**K me for listening to them.
I was drawn in by their conspiracy pattern,
I chose to clear away to everything that was close,
	  Ive lost my life,
		Everything Ive lost,
All because I listened to them.
Nothing can bring it all back,
	My only option,
	Not my choice,
		Is to march away.

----------

